# My Version Of Bear's Meltaways ...



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2022)

SO they didnt have any milk chocolate wafers so I substituted with Light Coca wafers...

Melted it all down and split in half...

I searched for the single serving of rice Krispy cereal with no luck...  BUT....   They did have Coco Pebbles...  HHMMMMM

So I said what the hell ...  same thing just chocolate...

So half the batch is smooth...  half is crunchy with the Coco Pebbles...

*MY GOD ARE THEY EVER GOOD...   *And YES...  the coco pebbles worked as hoped...

  Thanks again Bear...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2022)

Wow! That sounds yummy.  Good call on the Coco Pebbles.

Dave


----------



## tbern (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice!  Sounds good with the coco crispies too!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 28, 2022)

Using Coco Pebbles was a great idea, especially since they worked as hoped.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2022)

Sounds good from here--Even to us Purists!!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 28, 2022)

Wow, nice idea and glad they came out good. Might have to try these with those toffee pieces now.


----------



## clifish (Nov 28, 2022)

I might have to try this our with sugar free chocolate wafers.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 28, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> SO they didnt have any milk chocolate wafers so I substituted with Light Coca wafers...
> 
> Melted it all down and split in half...
> 
> ...


Do you use a candy dropper ? If so did it plug up at all with the krispys?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 28, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Do you use a candy dropper ? If so did it plug up at all with the krispys?



For the smooth I used a quart sized zip lock bag and cut a VERY small piece of the corner off...

For the crunchy...  I just spooned it into the cups ...  I will say to keep the crunchy well mixed up while spooning... I might could of warmed it back up for a few seconds ... 

OHHH...   The Lite Coco wafers worked just as well ...


----------

